# Introduce Yourself



## LovelyLynda__ (Jan 1, 2021)

*Hello there lovely members*


With the official launching of the forum I thought I'd open a new topic asking everyone to check in and introduce themselves.  *INLOVE*


----------



## LovelyLynda__ (Jan 1, 2021)

I'll start

My online handle is LovelyLynda and I've moderated forums before. I was asked to join and help with the moderating of dn.ca. Since i live to chat i picked an off topic forum to moderate. I promised mapledots to check in and post more so you can expect me to come back daily to add a woman's touch to the forum.


Now it's your turn  *WASSUP*


----------



## LovelyLynda__ (Jan 1, 2021)

Oopsy, posted in feedback by mistake.... my bad, please move


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 1, 2021)

OK Lynda, I moved it for you  *THUMBSUP* 



*I guess I will introduce myself as well...*

My name is Frank but I am mostly known as MapleDots. I helped launch this forum with lots of help from other key members, most of which are the current moderating team. I have been talking about this project for a long time and I hope we get enough participation the keep the project afloat.

I love domaining and my son Kameron is helping me pick just the right domains.  *OK* 

Kameron has picked the user name K1D which stands for Kameron's Number #1 Domains.

I work from home and run a number of businesses, the most successful of them being an online store that seems to know no boundaries for volume of sales. I have been fortunate that all businesses have been profitable during the current pandemic. My domaining ventures are done more as a hobby and income generated is put in trust for my kids to buy a house when they grow up.

There you have it, next person please.


----------



## Nafti (Jan 1, 2021)

I’m Eldred from Brampton, Ontario.

I have been doing this for about 15 years but only in the last 3 years have I decided to invest more time and money into it. 

In early of 2018, I purchased a .ca portfolio from someone who was in their 70’s and wanted to sell off every domain he owned. After a few emails back and forth, a purchase price was agreed upon to be paid out over 3 years. I normally set a budget every year on what to spend on domains so the price was well above my budget so the 3 year plan worked out well. I ended up paying off the portfolio early so he was nice enough to knock off low 4 figures for doing so. I couldn’t have asked for a nicer person to work with. I was truly blessed.

Let’s hope it’s a great year for the .ca market. Onward and upward! Cheers!


----------



## jaydub__ (Jan 2, 2021)

I am Jim from Vancouver Island.
I am a semi-retired chef (yes I’m old *HI* ) ....although covid has really slowed things down for me.
Bought my first couple of domains in early 2000’s when it was really a pain to do it but I have only been investing in domains since 2003ish if I remember correctly.
My portfolio is considerably smaller than it used to be. I have domains in different extensions but most are .ca now.
I have been involved the domain forums since 2004 and am really pleased to see what Frank has done here *THUMBSUP*


----------



## clarkemarketing (Feb 18, 2021)

Hey everyone!

I'm Ben from downtown Toronto. Most of my domains are .com, but Esdiel is always encouraging me to invest in .ca so I'm slowly adding those to my portfolio as well (now have about 500 .ca including SaaS and MortgageLender which I grabbed in last week's TBR).

Thanks.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 18, 2021)

Welcome aboard [notify]clarkemarketing[/notify]

Did you just say you had 500 .ca domains and are slowly adding them?  

Yikes, that is quite the start!!

So you are the guy that picked up SaaS, lots of people were after that one.


----------



## Nafti (Feb 18, 2021)

Welcome [notify]clarkemarketing[/notify]. Glad to have you here and yes, that is indeed a great start with 500 .ca’s. Congratulations.


----------



## domains (Feb 18, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm glad you finally made it to the forum! 

[notify]clarkemarketing[/notify] is the reason I got into domains/websites, almost 10 years ago now. I had an idea for a website but the domain was taken so he helped me buy it via Sedo for 750 USD. I then handregged a couple other domains, since I knew how to buy domains now, and one of them sold like 2 weeks later via an inbound email enquiry. That's how I got into domaining. 

I can personally vouch for him as a very experienced, and honest, domainer.


----------



## DomainTrader (Mar 26, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> I’m Eldred from Brampton, Ontario.
> 
> I have been doing this for about 15 years but only in the last 3 years have I decided to invest more time and money into it.
> 
> ...



This is a great story! Thanks for sharing

PS wanna buy another portfolio nudge nudge wink wink lol


----------



## Nafti (Mar 26, 2021)

DomainTrader said:
			
		

> This is a great story! Thanks for sharing
> 
> PS wanna buy another portfolio nudge nudge wink wink lol



Glad you enjoyed it. 

lol I may not be buying portfolios currently but I may know someone.  

PS: Wanna buy some 2 letter 1 word .ca’s? :lol:


----------



## Groot (Jul 1, 2021)

Howdy!

Gabriel from Vancouver. After weeks of lurking, finally forced to stop being lazy and register  

Glad to be here, stumbled across by accident, but it's looking like the proper place to be. Dabbling with some domains, but still learning the ropes. Be gentle!


----------



## jaydub__ (Jul 1, 2021)

Welcome in from the shadows Gabriel *THUMBSUP*


----------



## Eby__ (Jul 1, 2021)

Welcome Gabriel. Enjoy the stay. We are all learning together everyday.


----------



## Nafti (Jul 1, 2021)

Welcome Gabriel. Glad to see that you have stopped lurking and joined.


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 1, 2021)

Welcome Gabriel! 

Happy to see you've joined and I'm already enjoying your posts! You're gonna get along great with the gang here.


----------



## Groot (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks all!

I do miss the lurking though, not gonna lie


----------

